# Applying multiple coats of finish



## Jreis (Sep 19, 2012)

Hell all,

Pardon the question but as a beginner I just don't know.  When applying multiple coats of finish, should you wait between applications or can you do it right away?  I use Shellawax and/or PSI super-gloss friction polish.  Also, should I be using the sealer as a matter of course for all woods?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 19, 2012)

Shellac based products will typically set pretty fact with heat (friction) so as long as you build up a good bit of friction when applying, you should be able to move to the next coat pretty quickly. 

I usually wait a minute or two between just to be sure everything has had a chance to setup a bit.  I haven't noticed much difference waiting any longer.


----------



## hehndc (Sep 19, 2012)

Jreis:

Though I consider myself no expert, here's what I would recommend.  Sanding sealer is a good idea on wood.  I apply BLO first, if I want to bring the grain pattern out.  I apply one coat after another with the friction finishes, right after the finish is smooth.

Hope this  helps and welcome.

Steve


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2012)

Although friction polishes such as Mylands and Crystal Coat seem to be dry after the friction's heat evaporates the solvent and leaves the shellac finish behind the finish has not cured.  It is still soft and can dent during assembly. Assemble a newly (friction polish) finished pen and place it in a pen box with the strap and tomorrow the finish will have a dent under the strap. 

Solution: apply the finish and set the barrels aside, but not on their side, to cure for a day or so. Place a dowel into a block of wood and slide the barrels over the dowel. The finish will cure and harden and then the pen can be assembled.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## soundman (Sep 20, 2012)

I can not sepak for the other products, but for the shelawax go to the Ubeaut site and get it from the horses mouth.

Woodworking Australia - Home Page

SHELLAWAX friction polish

Extra Info

I have no problem with the finsh marking with the shelawax...ya might want to wait 10 minutes before you pack the pen, But I assemble straight off the lathe while the tubes are still warm.

Certainly no need to wait between coats and do not use anything else if you are using shelawax.

no vested interest.

cheers


----------



## Jreis (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the answers.  All very helpful.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 22, 2012)

Guess better to read all instructions before using.
SHELLAWAX friction polish

Best results will always be obtained by sanding to 1200 grit and above.

They do address open grain wood procedure vice closed grain wood.

U-Beaut Polishes and their agents, accept no responsibility for problems arising from the use of Shellawax over: any oil, sanding sealer, oil or spirit based dye and stain, water based stain, pre-finish or any other finish - including, polyurethane, lacquer, varnish, French polish, etc.

According to them should have your high shine in 15 seconds, but takes three weeks for full cure. 

So not sure if going to get better result by applying multiple coats of product or can use a sanding sealer or apply over other film finish.


----------

